# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  إحصائيات مباريات ونتائج المريخ للعام 2020م

## شريف كامل احمد

*نتائج مباريات المريخ في دوري السوداني الممتاز في العام 2020
توثيق لنتائج المباريات التي لعبت حتي الان في الممتاز هذا العام
ارجو من الادارة تثبيت البوست حتي يتسني لي الاضافة بسهولة حتي نهاية الموسم


âœڈ رصـــد :: شريف كامل احمد 
â™» الدورة الاولـي :
الآسبـوع الاول  :

اهلي مروي 2 ـ 3 المريخ
الاهداف :
السماني الصاوي 
بكري المدينة 
بكري المدينـة 

الآسبـوع الـثاني  :

المريخ 4 ـ 0 اهلي الخرطوم
الاهداف ::
رمضان عجب 
رمضان عجب 
النعســــــان
سيف تيري

الآسبـوع الـثالث : 

المريخ 0 ـ 0 حي العرب 


الآسبـوع الـرابـع :

حي الوادي 1 - 0 المريخ


الآسبـوع الــخامـس  :

مريخ الفاشر 0 ـ 1 المريخ
الاهــداف :: 
 سيف تيــــري 

الآسبـوع الــسادس  :

 هلال الفاشر 1 ـ 2 المريخ
الاهــداف ::
رمضان عجـب
عمــادالصينـي

الآسبـوع الـسابـع  :

الخرطوم 0 ـ 0 المريخ 



الآسبـوع الـثامن  :

المريخ 2 ـ 0 الهلال
الاهــداف ::
رمضان عجب 
رمضان عجب

الآسبـوع الـتــاسع :

الرابطة 1 ـ 2 المريخ
الاهداف ::
نيلسون 
صلاح نمر 

الآسبـوع العـــاشر :

المريخ 2 ـ 0 الفلاح 
الاهـــداف ::
نيلسون
سيف تيري

الآسبـوع الـحادي عشر  :

اهلي عطبرة 2 ـ 3 المـريخ
الاهـــداف ::
التـــــــش
النعســـان
نمــــــــــر

الآسبـوع الـثاني عشر :

المـريخ 3 ـ 0 هلال كادوقلي 
الاهــداف ::
 شلــــــش
 النعســان
الـتــــش

الآسبـوع الـثالث عشر :

الامـل 1 ـ 0 المــريخ

الآسبـوع الـرابع عشر :

المــريخ 1 ـ 0 الاهلي شندي
الاهـــداف ::
عجــــــب

الآسبـوع الـخامس عشر  :

المــريخ 4 ـ 0 الشرطة القضارف
الاهداف ::
تيـــــــري
عجــــــب
تيــــــــري
الصـــــاوي

الآسبـوع الـسادس عشر  :

هلال الابيض 1 ـ 0 المريخ


 *â™» الدورة الثانيـــة :* 

الآسبـوع الـسابع عشر :

هلال كادقلي 1 - 3 المـــــريخ
الاهـــداف ::
 صلاح نمر 
 رمضان عجب
 التــــــــش

الآسبـوع الـثامن عشر  :

اهلي شندي 1 ـ 0 المــريخ

الآسبـوع الـتاسع عشر :

المريـخ 4 ـ 2 هلال الفاشر
الاهـــداف ::
كورتكيلا
ريشموند
عجــب
التكت

الآسبـوع الـعشـــرين :

حي العرب 0  ـ 3 المريــخ
الاهـــداف ::
 ريشمــــوند
 السماني الصاوي
 التــــــــــش

الاسبـــــوع الحادي والعشرون :

المريـخ 0 ـ 0 اهلـي مروي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في الانتظار الزعيم شريف
موفق بإذن الله تعالى
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شريف كامل احمد
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
.
.
.
نتائج مباريات المريخ في دوري السوداني الممتاز في العام 2020
توثيق لنتائج المباريات التي لعبت حتي الان في الممتاز هذا العام
ارجو من الادارة تثبيت البوست حتي يتثني لي الاضافة بسهولة حتي نهاية الموسم


âœڈ رصـــد :: شريف كامل احمد 
â™»



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
مرحب بيك  الصفوة شريف ومرحب  باحصاءاتك وموفق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## شريف كامل احمد

*عفوا ..
هناك مشكلة بسيطة وسيتم تعديل البوست بإضافة جميع نتائج المباريات حتي يكون مرجعا لجميع الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*تسلم كتيييييير
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شريف كامل احمد
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
.
.
.
نتائج مباريات المريخ في دوري السوداني الممتاز في العام 2020
توثيق لنتائج المباريات التي لعبت حتي الان في الممتاز هذا العام
ارجو من الادارة تثبيت البوست حتي يتسني لي الاضافة بسهولة حتي نهاية الموسم


âœڈ رصـــد :: شريف كامل احمد

الآسبـوع الـ â“µ  :

اهلي مروي 2 ـ 3 المريخ
âڑ½السماني الصاوي 
âڑ½بكري المدينة 
âڑ½بكري المدينـة 

الآسبـوع الـ â‘، :

المريخ 4 ـ 0 اهلي الخرطوم
âڑ½رمضان عجب 
âڑ½رمضان عجب 
âڑ½النعســــــان
âڑ½سيف تيري

الآسبـوع الـ â‘¢ : 

المريخ 0 ـ 0 حي العرب 

الآسبـوع الـ â‘£ :

حي الوادي 1 - 0 المريخ

الآسبـوع الــ â‘¤  :

مريخ الفاشر 0 ـ 1 المريخ 
âڑ½ سيف تيــــري 

الآسبـوع الــ â‘¥  :

 هلال الفاشر 1 ـ 2 المريخ
âڑ½رمضان عجـب
âڑ½عمــادالصينـي

الآسبـوع الـ â‘¦  :

الخرطوم 0 ـ 0 المريخ 

الآسبـوع الـ â‘§  :

المريخ 2 ـ 0 الهلال
âڑ½رمضان عجب 
âڑ½رمضان عجب

الآسبـوع الـâ‘¨ :

الرابطة 1 ـ 2 المريخ
âڑ½نيلسون 
âڑ½صلاح نمر 

الآسبـوع â“ھâ“µ :

المريخ 2 ـ 0 الفلاح 
âڑ½نيلسون
âڑ½سيف تيري

الآسبـوع الـ â‘¾  :

اهلي عطبرة 2 ـ 3 المـريخ
âڑ½التـــــــش
âڑ½النعســـان
âڑ½نمــــــــــر

الآسبـوع الـ â‘؟ :

المـريخ 3 ـ 0 هلال كادوقلي 
âڑ½ شلــــــش
âڑ½ النعســان
âڑ½الـتــــش

الآسبـوع الـ â’€ :

الامـل 1 ـ 0 المــريخ

الآسبـوع الـ â’پ :

المــريخ 1 ـ 0 الاهلي شندي
âڑ½ عجــــــب

الآسبـوع الـ â’‚ :

المــريخ 4 ـ 0 الشرطة القضارف
âڑ½تيـــــــري
âڑ½عجــــــب
âڑ½تيــــــــري
âڑ½الصـــــاوي

الآسبـوع الـ â’ƒ :

هلال الابيض 1 ـ 0 المريخ


 *â™» الدورة الثانيـــة :* 

الآسبـوع الـ â’„ :

هلال كادقلي 1 - 3 المـــــريخ
âڑ½ صلاح نمر 
âڑ½ رمضان عجب
âڑ½ التــــــــش

الآسبـوع الـ â’… :

اهلي شندي 1 ـ 0 المــريخ

الآسبـوع الـ â’† :

المريـخ 4 ـ 2 هلال الفاشر
âڑ½كورتكيلا
âڑ½ريشموند
âڑ½التكت

الآسبـوع الـ â’‡ :

حي العربâ“ھ ـ â‘¢ المريــخ
âڑ½ ريشمــــوند
âڑ½ السماني الصاوي
âڑ½  التــــــــــش



عمل ممتاز  . تسلم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## شريف كامل احمد

*نطلب من الادارة تثبيت المنشور
                        	*

----------


## شريف كامل احمد

*تم تعديل البوست
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شغل ممتاز يستحق التحية والتقدير يالزعيم شريف
                        	*

----------

